# I petitioned and got accepted....



## Elijah Lockley (Aug 25, 2014)

Im A recent college grad in Oklahoma city , I petitioned a local earlier this summer and got a call last friday that my petitioned was accepted and that i will be getting a call to setup a interview soon....any advice?


----------



## Levelhead (Aug 25, 2014)

Congratulations on approval of your petition! Be your self. Act no differently then you would every day.


----------



## Elijah Lockley (Aug 25, 2014)

Im excited for the opportunity, what is proper attire for the interview?


----------



## Levelhead (Aug 25, 2014)

Well you can never go wrong with dress pants, shoes, button up and tie.


----------



## Elijah Lockley (Aug 25, 2014)

ok that sounds good, things are finally moving along i was getting anxious waiting for a response after i turned my petition in haha


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 26, 2014)

Congratulations. Just relax and be yourself. On a humorous note when I asked my Masonic sponsor about the interview and told him that I was a little nervous about it his advise to me was "Just acts like you have some sense."


----------



## bupton52 (Aug 26, 2014)

@Elijah Lockley  where did you end up petitioning?


----------



## pipoyviste (Oct 8, 2014)

@Elijah Lockley are u ready to become one of us?


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Elijah Lockley (Oct 8, 2014)

Yes ,this is something ive been waiting on for quite some time now...


----------



## Elijah Lockley (Oct 8, 2014)

@pipoyviste


----------



## phulseapple (Oct 8, 2014)

Will the interview be in your home or somewhere else?  My lodges tries to do them at the petitioners home.


----------



## MaineMason (Oct 9, 2014)

phulseapple said:


> Will the interview be in your home or somewhere else?  My lodges tries to do them at the petitioners home.


I wasn't interviewed in my home, though the person who sponsored me had been there before. I think it depends upon the circumstance. He, and a couple of other lodge brothers, were members of the church where I was a senior staff member and we already knew one another quite well. As a Committee of Inquiry member myself later, I don't think it's strictly necessary to visit an applicant at home, especially if they are already known to several brothers of the lodge they are petitioning. That being said, I think it's nice to get a visit.


----------



## MaineMason (Oct 9, 2014)

Congratulations, Mr. Lockley. I wish you the best and look forward to being able to welcome you--albeit virtually--into the Fraternity.


----------



## Elijah Lockley (Oct 12, 2014)

Update guys: i got the call yesterday and my interview is this upcoming Wednesday, im excited


----------



## MaineMason (Oct 15, 2014)

Good.


----------

